# i got the items now i better get the skills ! NYX and MAC stuff !!



## urbanD0LL (Jun 18, 2009)

seriously though . I have ALOT of makeup and brushes but the skills seem to take more time to come than the makeup buying haha . 








close up of these amazing NYX brushes .


----------



## candaces (Jun 18, 2009)

im really liking those NYX brushes!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 18, 2009)

yes these are some good ones , very soft , they do the job very well . 
and im so happy ALL the eyeshadows from my orders are amazing , i only got 2 in my entire stash that i dont like . woops i didnt see the last item on the right rolled over LOL sorry , but that's NYX True Purple pigment .


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice haul


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice haul! All of the NYX e/s look so pretty!


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 19, 2009)

nice haulage !


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have enough makeup also but im still waiting on the skills also, i think it got los in the mail


----------



## plimic (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul!!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyMay3* 

 
_I have enough makeup also but im still waiting on the skills also, i think it got los in the mail_

 
LOL true .


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice haul.
Keep practicing!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

lovely haul! i seriously love how you just ask questions, it shows you really are trying to perfect your skill (like we all are lol). love you for that.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 20, 2009)

aaawww thanks alot for the encouragement and i love you for saying that =D !! i feel like i'm annoying at times so i just go and google stuff haha .


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool haul, enjoy.


----------



## PRiNCESSj* (Jun 23, 2009)

omg, i'm jealous :O....what color nyx lipgloss it that? and do you like it? i think i'm the same color as you...so i like seeing what you use


----------



## cheriekoala (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice haul! 
Now I'm jealous with your NYX products... LOL


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## LadyMay3 (Jun 23, 2009)

How much did you pay for the NYX eyeshadow? I bought a few for $3 each


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 23, 2009)

The eyeshadows look so pretty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Those shadows look cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've found that they are basically the same quality as my MAC shadows and they are way cheaper.


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 25, 2009)

rad colors. and those NYX brushes look pretty darn awesome, too!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRiNCESSj** 

 
_omg, i'm jealous :O....what color nyx lipgloss it that? and do you like it? i think i'm the same color as you...so i like seeing what you use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

i'm sooo late , sorry .

it's Vanilla and Honey. Honey sucks , it's really liquidy and greasy.


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 19, 2009)

thats a great haul!! nice picks!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 19, 2009)

great haulage!!!


----------



## Geekette (Aug 20, 2009)

Great haul! I love those brushes!!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 20, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## LouLou69 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Haul - I wish we could get more NYX in the UK


----------

